

Why Nokia Won't Beat Apple's iPhone - bootload
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2007/10/why-nokia-cant-.html

======
jsjenkins168
This does not make any mention of Nokia's mobile content push. Nokia is
quickly becoming more than just a handset manufacturer. If you dont believe me
just look at all of the startups they have acquired recently. If I were Apple
I would be very concerned.

~~~
bootload
_"... This does not make any mention of Nokia's mobile content push. ..."_

Also the way Nokia is opening up their toolset by choosing open source tools.
As new tools are developed, ported (cite Mozilla coming to the N800) users
will be able to take full advantage of this.

The killer in my view is the restrictions on usage. Not everyone wants to use
one service provider. While Nokia can still slip-up, using open tools and not
tying users to one telco drives down cost and hurts Apple in the market.

------
axod
I don't think it's a great argument. Perhaps Apple will beat Nokia in America,
but since America is about 5 years behind Europe/Asia in mobile technology
it's pretty irrelevant anyway.

------
Tichy
Funny pictures (love the iSheep), but very week argumentation.

